# Marlin 39A 22 Rifle Value?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I may be interested in selling a Marlin model 39A lever action 22.
I looked on the net and found that Bass Pro sells them new for $629.99.

Mine is about 15 years old and in great condition. Less than 250 rounds fired through it.
What would it be worth?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The price of rifles these days is that the buyer can afford. 

Start it out at $500 or what you believe to be a good price, you can always go down if it doesn't sell.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Give it a week G-pa. It will be classified as a assault weapon and you can charge $1000 +. :shock:


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

For what its worth, in 1995 I bought an older original 39a in 90% condition for $100.00. A couple days later I went in a pawn shop in Batesville AR. and seen one for sale for $400.00 and it looked like it was used for a boat paddle. I could not believe he wanted that much. Look at the price of a new one and cut off $100-150.00 bucks and call it good. By the way I like my 39A, the stock, fore arm and barrel are the same dimentions as the 30-30. The .22 just has a scaled down action/receiver. Its a great shooter.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a Golden 39M that my Dad gave me for Christmas in'73. 
I know back then he gave $150+ for it. 
Has been an outstanding gun, still shoots very well.
Is in pretty good shape.......I was a teenager then, and it got used ALOT.
All three of my girls passed their hunters safety tests with it.
Model 39's are great guns.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I usually see what things are going for on Gun Broker and bae prices off of that


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I usually see what things are going for on Gun Broker and bae prices off of that


GUNBROKER........... What there going for and what they get........ two different ball fields. You can only get what someone is willing to pay, otherwise you don't sell. But by all means get what you can.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I may be interested in selling a Marlin model 39A lever action 22.
> I looked on the net and found that Bass Pro sells them new for $629.99.
> 
> Mine is about 15 years old and in great condition. Less than 250 rounds fired through it.
> What would it be worth?


Is it really 250 rounds? Typically when you're selling a used firearm you say "less than a box" has been fired through it. That means less than 500 rounds or so. If you say "less than 250 rounds fired through it" we'll all take that as somewhere around 1000 shots were fired through it.

Good luck, glad I could help.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I doubt that there were even 150 rounds fired through it.
I bought it at a time in my life that I pretty much quit shooting.
I can only remember taking it to a range once.
Took it rabbit hunting once and shot about 10 rounds through it.

I have another 22 that got most of my shooting.
A Norinco that is a copy of the Browning 22 Auto.
It's a sweet little break down rifle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> I have another 22 that got most of my shooting.
> A Norinco that is a copy of the Browning 22 Auto.
> It's a sweet little break down rifle.


Aint they fun? I have the Browning takedown, bought my wife a Norinco soon after we were married (scored it for $80 from a pawn shop lol), bought my boy another mint Norinco this past oct for his birthday so we have 2 now. Fantastic .22 design, expecially for lefty shooters.

-DallanC


----------

